# ACHTUNG! HANDY BESITZER NEUE ABZOCKE PER SMS MITTEILUNG.



## Burak (28 Mai 2004)

Hallo Ihr lieben

wenn Ihr heute bzw.in den nächsten Tagen ´ne SMS bekommt wie z.B diese Ich zitiere

Hallo, es liegen kostenlose Kontaktvorschläge für Dich aus Deiner Region vor! Zum kostenfreien Abrufen sende jetzt FLIRT und Deine PLZ zurück.

BITTE MACHT DIESEN FEHLER NICHT      JA NICHT ZURÜCK ANTWORTEN ODER GAR ANRUFEN
SONDERN SCHLEUNIGST EINFACH LÖSCHEN

Die nummer um der sich die kurzmitteilung handelt ist die 0173/5333333.
BITTE NICHT ANRUFEN ODER GAR KURZMITTEILUNGEN SENDEN, es könnten womöglich hohe Kosten entstehen.


Mfg Euer Burak forum-mitglied  
[/b]


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juni 2004)

:gruebel:

_"Die von Ihnen gewählte Nummer ist nicht vollständig. Bitte rufen Sie die Auskunft an."_

Die nette Computerstimme ist alles, was man dort erreicht - wieso Kosten? Und wenn, wieso oberhalb des Üblichen?


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2004)

Irgendwo... ja wo wars denn blos... hab ich grade eine Warnung darüber gelesen/gehört, das dann wieder ein "Vertrag" über ein Abo geschlossen wird, welches dann bei 70 Euronen liegen soll. Mir liegt im Sinn, das es eine 173er Handynummer war. (Wohl weil inzwischen die 5 Stelligen SMS Nummer auch als Teuer bekannt sind ?? )


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> :gruebel:
> 
> _"Die von Ihnen gewählte Nummer ist nicht vollständig. Bitte rufen Sie die Auskunft an."_
> 
> Die nette Computerstimme ist alles, was man dort erreicht - wieso Kosten? Und wenn, wieso oberhalb des Üblichen?



Hallo

Vielen Dank für Ihre frage

Es ist so habe selber die SMS die Ich wie Oben zitiert habe selber bekommen und nicht von einer 5 stelligen(wie üblich)sondern von ´ner normalen Mobilfunk rufnummer Premium SMS läuft ja im normal fall unter ´ner 5 stelliger nummer und nicht unter normal mobilfunkrufnummer in dieser SMS ist mir 2.sachen aufgefallen 1.die SMS kommt von normalen netzbetreiber kennzahl 2. kostenangabe fehlte und ein vollkommen Seriöser schickt neben dem kostenlosen abrufen etc.wenigstens die AGB´mit und schreibt nicht einfach Sie haben kontaktvorschläge aus Ihrer Region zum Gratis abrufen senden Sie bitte zurück oder so.
habe geschrieben es könnte aber muß nicht hohe kosten entstehn zu mal keine preis angabe stand und bei premium sms ohne preis und deren AGB´s sind meiner Meinung nach ilegal
oder sind Sie der anderen Meinung?
Mfg,Burak


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Juni 2004)

Hi!

Ich bezweifele, daß bei der Antwort hohe Kosten entstehen. Es geht hier zuerst darum Leute zu ködern und Telefonnummern zu erhalten. Dann erst kommen die Premium-SMS ins Spiel. Durch diesen Trick werden die Premium-SMS-Nummern nicht so schnell gesperrt, außerdem erwarten die Kunden eine SMS und sind arglos, weil sie an eine gewöhnliche Nummer geschrieben haben, also antworten sie ohne auf die Kosten zu achten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juni 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich bezweifele, daß bei der Antwort hohe Kosten entstehen. Es geht hier zuerst darum Leute zu ködern und Telefonnummern zu erhalten. Dann erst kommen die Premium-SMS ins Spiel. Durch diesen Trick werden die Premium-SMS-Nummern nicht so schnell gesperrt, außerdem erwarten die Kunden eine SMS und sind arglos, weil sie an eine gewöhnliche Nummer geschrieben haben, also antworten sie ohne auf die Kosten zu achten.
> 
> Nebelwolf



Ich denke auch - es kommt nämlich eine SMS zurück:


			
				SMS schrieb:
			
		

> 01735333333
> Prima! Schon bald bekommst du flirt-Vorschläge aus deiner Nähe per SMS aufs Handy. Wenn du keine Lust mehr hast, dann schick STOP an diese Nummer! [smsContact]


That's all. Kein Preis, kein AGB-Hinweis, nichts mehr. Mal sehen, welche Absendernummer jetzt der Restkrams so haben wird ...


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juni 2004)

Aha:





			
				SMS schrieb:
			
		

> 55255
> Dein neuer smsContact: Angela, 18 Jahre, schlank, mag es zärtlich und verschmust, aber auch wild und geil. Melde dich gleich! Sende ANGELA zurück! (1,99EUR/SMS)



Ab jetzt kostet es also - oder eben nicht, wenn man (wie ich jetzt) einfach nicht reagiert ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Schade eigentlich, daß die Anbieter ihre Geschäftsbedingungen so verstecken, sie bieten doch einige Appetithappen:



> Der Teilnehmer erkennt an, dass sich im System Männer als Frauen und Frauen als Männer ausgeben können.
> 
> Weiter erkennt der Teilnehmer an, dass alle Teilnehmer unter mehreren Identitäten das System nutzen können.
> 
> ...



Diese "AGB's" [Originalzitat] stammen von Smschat, dürften aber auch bei anderen Anbietern nahezu identisch sein. 

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

@Katzenhai
da wäre ich mir an deiner stelle nicht sicher, dass es nichts kostet. aus deinen erhaltenen sms-texten schliesse ich, dass du ein abo abgeschlossen hast "sende STOP an .." in diesen fällen kostet nicht die sms die du sendest sondern JEDE sms die der anbieter dir sendet.  und dieser kann dir praktisch täglich eine sms für 1,99 € schicken solange du nicht STOP zurückgesendet hast. die kurzwahl 55255 ist in diesen fällen auch eine premium kurzwahl, die jedoch andersherum abrechnet, eben die sms die vom anbieter an dich versendet werden.
würde ich an deiner stelle mal prüfen

so long
euratel


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Juni 2004)

euratel schrieb:
			
		

> @Katzenhai
> da wäre ich mir an deiner stelle nicht sicher, dass es nichts kostet. aus deinen erhaltenen sms-texten schliesse ich, dass du ein abo abgeschlossen hast "sende STOP an .." in diesen fällen kostet nicht die sms die du sendest sondern JEDE sms die der anbieter dir sendet.  und dieser kann dir praktisch täglich eine sms für 1,99 € schicken solange du nicht STOP zurückgesendet hast. die kurzwahl 55255 ist in diesen fällen auch eine premium kurzwahl, die jedoch andersherum abrechnet, eben die sms die vom anbieter an dich versendet werden.
> würde ich an deiner stelle mal prüfen
> 
> ...



na das soll er mal mit KatzenHai probieren. Das wird lustig. Popcorn kaufen.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2004)

krunch krunch krunch knack AUA... spuck (da war noch n ganzes Maiskörnchen drinn) krunch (gebannt auf den Monitor starrend...) krunch...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

Jetzt verstehe ich wenigstens,warum diese Typen ständig neue Leute zum Betreuen der Chats suchen... 

Man muß nur Computer,Internet und Zeit haben...
Und bekommt pro SMS ein paar Cent...

Gruß Matze


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Juni 2004)

Ich schulde noch ein paar nette SMS-Eingänge, die hiermit auch zugleich ein wenig archiviert werden (ich will ja mein Handy nicht dauerhaft zumüllen):


			
				SMS am 09.06. schrieb:
			
		

> 55255
> Neuer smsContact: Birgit, 25 Jahre, hübsch mit sportlicher Figur sucht verrückten Kerl mit Pferdeschwanz. Frisur egal
> Sende BIRGIT zurück! (1,99EUR/SMS)


Bin ich eigentlich schon 18? :gruebel:



			
				SMS am 10.06. schrieb:
			
		

> Dein neuer smsContact: Bianca, 19 Jahre, gutaussehend, wild und sexy mit schlanker Figur sucht unkomplizierten Liebhaber. Sende BIANCA zurück! (1,99EUR/SMS)


Aha.



			
				SMS am 11.06. schrieb:
			
		

> Dein neuer smsContact: Doris, 23 Jahre, 161cm, 54kg, frech und ungebunden sucht grenzenlose, wilde Erfahrungen. Sende jetzt DORIS zurück! (1,99EUR/SMS)


Mal sehen, Mitte nächster Woche haben wir dann alle Standard-Frauentypen einmal durch ...

Wie lange die mich wohl täglich einmal bedenken auf ihre Kosten? Ich glaube, ich halte das "Einmal-am-Tag-auf-Löschen-tippen" noch ein paar Monate durch - "STOP" schicke ich jedenfalls nicht an eine Premium-Nummer (5-stellig), da das bekanntlich in jedem Fall Geld kostet - und ich habe nicht vor, hier auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen!


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Juni 2004)

euratel schrieb:
			
		

> @Katzenhai
> da wäre ich mir an deiner stelle nicht sicher, dass es nichts kostet. aus deinen erhaltenen sms-texten schliesse ich, dass du ein abo abgeschlossen hast "sende STOP an .." in diesen fällen kostet nicht die sms die du sendest sondern JEDE sms die der anbieter dir sendet.  und dieser kann dir praktisch täglich eine sms für 1,99 € schicken solange du nicht STOP zurückgesendet hast. die kurzwahl 55255 ist in diesen fällen auch eine premium kurzwahl, die jedoch andersherum abrechnet, eben die sms die vom anbieter an dich versendet werden.
> würde ich an deiner stelle mal prüfen
> 
> ...


Lieber Euratel,

eindeutiger juristischer Widerspruch!

Ich habe ungefragt eine SMS von der normalen (Normalo-Preis) Handynummer 0173/5333333 erhalten, in der stand:
Hallo, es liegen kostenlose Kontaktvorschläge für Dich aus Deiner Region vor! Zum kostenfreien Abrufen sende jetzt FLIRT und Deine PLZ zurück.
Dahin habe ich dann entsprechendes geschickt.

Bis zu diesem Moment war weder von einer Premium-SMS-Nummer noch von Geld die Rede. D'accord?

Alles, was seit dem hier einging, erfolgte von 55255 - eine Premium-Nummer, die ich nie selbst angerufen/-smst habe und von der mir auch niemand bislang irgendetwas sinnvolles erzählt hat. Wer ist das eigentlich?

und dahin habe ich auch nix mehr geantwortet - warum auch? "Damit habe ich doch keinen Vertrag!" - Umgangssprachlich gedacht, juristisch richtig.

Gegenrede? Bin ich sehr gespannt ...


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Juni 2004)

Ach ja, noch etwas:

Ich habe Einzelverbindungsnachweis für mein Handy. Die Rechnungsprüfung wird also ausreichend erfolgen ...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

@katzenhai
ich habe gegen deine ausführungen keine gegenrede. ich wollte nur zu bedenken geben, dass du ev. ein Abo "erworben" hast.  ob es wirklich so ist, weiss ich natürlich nicht. die nummer gehört der firma Brunet.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Brunet ist nur ein Reseller. 

Es handelt sich um eine Shared-KWN, also mehrere Firmen auf einer Nummer, die anhand des Keywords unterschieden werden.

Ein Premium-MT (Mobile Terminated -> für Empfang zahlen, Gegensatz: Premium MO -> fürs versenden zahlen) Abo wurde hier nicht abgeschloßen. Wenn es dennoch berechnet wird, reicht ein Anruf bei BruNet und das Geld wird wieder gutgeschrieben. Einen Fehler hat er aber gemacht: er hat geantwortet. Wie bei Spam sind "antwortungswillige" Handynummern ein begehrtes Handelsgut. 

Du wirst bald eine Menge Spam erhalten, die eine deutsche KWN als Absender, aber ein SMSC in Südafrika als Quelle haben.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Erläuterung vergessen:

Premium MT -> Mobile Terminated -> Vom Anbieter zum Handy -> für den Empfang bezahlen

Premium MO -> Mobile Originated -> Vom Handy zum Anbierter -> für den Versand bezahlen

Entgegen aller Behauptungen ist Premium MT übrigens sicherer als MO. Das liegt daran, dass die von den Provider ausgegebenen Bestimmungen viel strikter sind. Da bekommt nicht jeder einen MT fähigen Zugang. Außerdem müssen alle Abrechnungen vom Forderungssteller nachgewiesen werden.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

*@Anonymer*

Da ist aber jemand vom Fach.


Schönen Gruß


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Juli 2004)

Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, noch etwas:
> 
> Ich habe Einzelverbindungsnachweis für mein Handy. Die Rechnungsprüfung wird also ausreichend erfolgen ...


Zeitraum ist abgerechnet - nix drauf. Nächsten Monat sehen wir weiter ...

Nachtrag:


			
				Ich zum 11.06. schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, Mitte nächster Woche haben wir dann alle Standard-Frauentypen einmal durch ...
> 
> Wie lange die mich wohl täglich einmal bedenken auf ihre Kosten?


Noch genau einmal - seit jetzt einem Monat ist Ruhe.


----------

